# Need a couple of "guinea pigs".



## Ray (Mar 1, 2011)

I am on the verge of becoming a stocking distributor for a number of novel pesticides.

One is a fungicide that "blows them up" on a microscopic scale, leading to their death, the other is a general purpose insecticide/miticide/molluscide. I suspect/hope the latter is effective on bush snails. Here's the rub:

I have neither bush snails nor fungus issues to test on.

Any takers for a free trial? Please email or PM me.


----------

